# Pictures



## dacdots (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey there,does anyone know about uploading pics to your personal album.I see other pics but when I try it tells me my pics are to large.I see other pics that are no larger than mine.Mine are taken with a regular dig. camera and I dont understand,please advise.


----------



## smokin_all_night (Oct 1, 2005)

I admit that I don't quite understand your issue but here are some tips that might help. Pictures from digital cameras are quite large in filesize. The cameras do little processing on them. The quality is therefore the best that it can be to allow for post processing (the larger filesize leaves in all the details that post processing can benefit from). If you open your digital pictures with a program like Lview Pro (an inexpensive great image processing tool) and then simply re-size your picture to 640x480 and save it as type "jpg", it will reduce in size as much as a factor of 10. It then can easily be posted to forums llike this one. It is an unkind thing to the forum and other users to post large un-processed images as this slows the forum load time down for everyone and kills those that have dialup connections. To import a picture form a forum, you can usually right click on an image and "save as" to a local directory on your computer, If it is in the wrong format .bmp and you want .jpg for exmple, then open it with Lview and then simply save it agian in the format that you want.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Aubrey Page


----------

